# Function order in socionics



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

I know that socionics functions go like this: 1 - ego, 2 -creative, 3 - role, 4 -vulnerable, 5 - suggestive, 6 - mobilizing, 7 - ignoring, 8 - demonstrative.
The thing however is that the percentage of how much the function creates one's psyche doesn't equal this order. So for example, an IEI uses Ni as his base function, Fe then should be his secondary function, but IEIs usually score higher on Fi than Fe, because they have more Fi than Fe, but because they value Fe more they choose to ignore the Fi and the Fi is pushed away in their psyche to clear the way for their Fe. 
The 8th and the 7th functions are well developed but disvalued by the personality. The 3rd function isn't developed and a type put less value on it than the 4th function which is very weak and therefor vulnerable. The 5th function is valued, but underdeveloped, so for example an IEI who is Se-seeking probably scores very low on Se, perhaps it's their lowest score, because they don't know how to use this function and they need other people to help them. 
According to this the actual development of the functions is different than their socionics order. What is the actual order according to development (not how much the function is valued) in socionics?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

By order of strength

Template: *Valued* / *Unvalued* (*Dimensionality*)

Base / Demonstrative (4D)
Creative / Ignoring (3D)
Mobilizing / Role (2D)
Suggestive / Vulnerable (1D)

Afaik the base + creative (ego), role + PoLR (superego) follow each other in that "function order" you mentioned above because these are conscious/"mental" functions and the demonstrative + ignoring (id), mobilizing + suggestive (superid) are in the unconscious/"vital" block.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Order goes from most conscious and valued to least conscious and devalued. Is the numerical order important though? You can color code functions and it won't change the way blocks work or how valued/devalued or strong/weak they are.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Night Huntress said:


> By order of strength
> 
> Template: *Valued* / *Unvalued* (*Dimensionality*)
> 
> ...


Awesome, this was what I was looking for!


----------

